# Rear Der. Barrel Adjuster



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking for some help tracking down a part.

I bought a complete ( I thought) set of Dura Ace 7400 8 speed components for a bike I was building up.

Ran into a few little glitches along the way but ended up with a virtually complete Dura Ace bike running 8 speed.

One little continuing problem though, there was no barrel adjuster for the rear derailleur.

I have searched around looking for one , but have come up dry.

Can anyone direct me to where I can either buy the part, or at least one that will fit.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it something like this?

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.cgi?id=583042632734&d=single&c=Repair-Parts&sc=Derailleurs&tc=Adjusting-Barrels&item_id=JW-CM019


----------

